# picking the right puppy, temperment and sex?



## okieinalaska (Mar 27, 2014)

I had a long post typed and went to post and I was timed out so here goes the quickie version, LOL.

My name is Amy and my kids age 14 and 11 and I are going to be getting one of the puppies in the photo below sometime in April. In the past I had a shepherd/husky mix that had many issues (submissive peeing and others) but with crate training, clicker training and patience she become a wonderful family dog. Same time we also had a lab mix who was just naturally wonderful, LOL. they both passed away at 14 years old. Currently I have a 5 year old male neutered chi.

We were going to rescue a shepherd but the dogs we looked at got along great with my human kids but wanted to eat my furry little one. He is long haired, I guess he looks pretty cat like. 

I also have a friend who comes to visit and I frequently dog sit for him who has unneutered males, a lab age 4 and a german shorthair pointer age 7. They are wonderful dogs, well trained, no issues. Get along with my chi.

I am thinking I want to get a female because of all the males. She will be spayed, I am not looking to breed her just want a family pet and a protector. My husband passed away several years ago and I miss having a big dog around.

Do you think a female would be best? What should I look for in a puppy? I want a middle of the road puppy. Not overly fearful but not overly dominant/reactive either.

A little more about me: I worked 5 years at a humane society, I have clicker and crate training experience. 


One other thing. We will most likely be getting the puppy at 7 weeks old. As long as she is weaned and eating kibble. The owner is going through a nasty divorce and is only in the house every other week. The spouse handles the dogs the other week. They are taken care of but do not receive as much handling and interaction with people as they probably should those weeks. The puppies are purebred, parents have certified hips. This is the mother's second and last litter. (this is a friend of a friend btw) Puppies are 4 weeks old


Amy


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Okie in South Carolina here*

Go on the internet and look up dog drive tests or something like that. There are tests they give puppies to determine which ones have the highest food, ball and prey drives. You can do them on a visit. 

Our black and red female was a low drive pup because we dont do sport or search. Worked out great.

Good Luck


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Both of my pups were picked out for me and I could not be happier


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

This is just my opinion. 

I would pass on this litter and I would spend my time and my money researching reputable breeders in my area. 

You want a breeder that works or shows their dogs and does health testing. It should not matter that you do not want to work your dog or show your dog and that you are strictly looking for a companion. Breeders who work or show their dogs have dogs that fit the GSD breed both in temperment and structure. Their dogs are stable and healthy. They also spend A LOT of time around the puppies, they know those puppies best and they should be able to tell you about each individual puppy's temperment. They should be able to match the perfect puppy to you and they will be there for you if ever you need them. They are always there to help or take your puppy back if things do not work out and you can no longer keep him/her. The puppy also shouldn't leave the mother until it is 8 weeks of age, puppies need that time to learn from their mothers.


----------



## Soundguy (Feb 20, 2013)

That's great advice from LaRen. I agree!


----------



## okieinalaska (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you for your replies. I will think on what you have said. 

To clarify, what health testing do you specifically mean? The parents are healthy have their hips certified as well. A vet tech (this is my friend) checks on pups bi weekly. Grandparents were show dogs and had various awards and titles but the parents are not shown.
They are family pets and around kids, have a good temperament. I have pics of the parents I can share.

thank you,
Amy


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Amy, they are very cute, and if you think one would work for you, I say go for it.

When you say their hips are certified, OFA? Ask your vet tech friend she would know. 
Tho it isn't a guarantee you will have good hips/elbows in 'your' puppy, doing this shows the breeder is atleast responsible enough to xray.

Since it sounds like they are not getting much human socializiation, can you possibly go visit/hang out with them a few times a week? Maybe the owners would allow this? It's important they get human socialization at this age as much as possible.

The more time YOU spend with them, the more you may be able to get an idea of temperament, shy? avoidance? bully? 

I would ask the breeder their opinion on which one would fit with your wants and don't wants, but that may not be real helpful if they aren't spending alot of time with them

Every puppy/dog deserves a good home, I guess all I can say, is go with your gut.


----------



## okieinalaska (Mar 27, 2014)

Here are the parents playing with a soccer ball.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I agree with LaRen. The puppies not being handled and socialized would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You can tell from the puppies' expression that they are not comfortable with people. I would pass. 
A well socialized litter should be all over you when you try to take a picture and not huddled into a corner. Most socialized litters are put behind a gate so you will be able to take pictures. That in itself is enough information to see what you are getting yourself into if you get a puppy from this litter.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I agree that every pup needs a good home & deserves a chance. We took in a 2.5 yr old Lab years ago that had many 'issues'. We were able to work through them all and she was a GREAT dog.

You would also be getting the pup at a young, formative age. Your can do the molding yourself. The pup in my picture was a 'singleton', only one born to the Mom. We joke a lot about her being an 'only'. I'm sure some would have reasons why a singleton isn't a good choice. She s just wonderful. We got her at 8 weeks.

We get female dogs for the most part, no breeding or showing.


----------



## okieinalaska (Mar 27, 2014)

A quick follow up: I spoke with my friend more in detail. He is in the house every other day, not every other week. I assumed weekly custody on the kids but was wrong. 

She sent me videos and pics, and yes the puppies come running up to them, are out and about playing, etc. there is one that cries a lot and more timid than the others,they are working with him. There is one that is already out trying to chase a ball with his parents. Then the other three hang out by the people. They are walking better, still a bit wobbly but motoring around and being curious.

they are 5 Weeks old today.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Who is feeding the puppies on the days nobody is at the house?? Have they had any health checks at the vet, are they going to be dewormed and had their first shots?

I would pass. Find a reputable breeder. This is a big commitment, you want to do everything you can to stack the odds in your favour of getting a healthy, well socialized, stable dog.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

blackshep said:


> Who is feeding the puppies on the days nobody is at the house?? Have they had any health checks at the vet, are they going to be dewormed and had their first shots?
> 
> I would pass. Find a reputable breeder. This is a big commitment, you want to do everything you can to stack the odds in your favour of getting a healthy, well socialized, stable dog.


:thumbup:


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

op, you have 6 years working with the humane society? tells me you know what you are doing. if you feel comfortable taking one of these pups go for it. if you and the breeder are unsure of which one to pick, find a trainer, that you have confidence in, and take him/her with you.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

op....imho, and i am not an expert, it is more about the dogs personality than the sex of the dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No single picture can provide evidence to a pup's temperament. 7 weeks is young, it would not be a deal-breaker for me. In fact, there are a lot of people who think 49 days, is the best time to bring a puppy home. 

If both spouses are feeding and caring for the dogs, albeit on opposite days, and there are children, I think they will be fine. You will have to socialize the puppy to your own environment first, and then out in the world anyway, that is normal. 

There are people that aren't happy with any breeders. If the breeder doesn't have people in to socialize the puppies with strangers, then that would be a deal breaker for them. If the breeder does have people in to socialize the puppies with strangers, then they are exposing them to diseases and that would be a deal breaker for them. 

I think that if you like what you see, then go for it. 

In the end, you can give up a perfectly fine puppy from these people, and go to someone that is jumping all the hoops, all the titles, all the health certifications on the sire and dam, warranty, socialization, pedigree to die for, and the pup may have HD, or any number of problems, health or temperament that the breed is prone to. 

Go with your gut. If they have the AKC paperwork, have had the dog to the vet, first shots, have hip certs on the sire and dam, the puppies look relatively clean and cared for, and you feel comfortable with the person who is selling you the puppy, then make your decision and don't look back.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I am probably local to you and could help evaluate the pups if you are at all interested. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## okieinalaska (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you for the offer Muskeg, I am in Oklahoma. I moved back last summer after 15 years in Alaska. (Seward, Juneau and Eagle River) Thank you Selzer and other for your replies.
The other spouse is in the house with the kids feeding the dogs on the other days. They aren't going hungry just not getting AS MUCH attention as when the guy is there. 
I will be seeing the puppies this Saturday in person. They (the owner and the vet tech) already have a puppy in mind for me, I will see then if I agree. 
Puppies got first deworming today. They will have their first shots before going home.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm just going to say that you should use your judgement. I picked Titan out of a backyard. (knew nothing about breeders, backyard or legit at the time) The parents were fenced up and put away when we were there and the puppies were all over the place. Titan ran from me when I went to pick him him and hid behind his little puppy house.... when I got him.. and sat him on my lap.. he stayed there, not overly joyed but content.. this were the 3 times I went over to visit him since i picked him out and paid for him when he was 3 weeks old. 

He has turned out to be the most amazing dog I know and have ever lived with. He has his small issues (allergies and is vocal as ever with guests upon meeting).. but is overall a stable, well socialized, wonderful dog. Being that you have worked with dogs for a while, I would go with your best judgment when you meet them. There is going to be that one that stands out to you, trust your instinct.


----------



## okieinalaska (Mar 27, 2014)

A quick update. I went and looked at the puppies. Between the three females I had my pick. The one they had chosen for me was the smallest of the three and didn't have any interest in me. She also seemed whiny and cried the most. The third one was very outgoing and fearless and loved to chase a ball. She seemed pushy to me with the parents and other pups. 

The second one they had not really considered for me as she had an umbilical hernia but I have dealt with those before and since I am getting my girl spayed I took a look at her. She had the best personality in my opinion. More laid back. I liked her doggie body language around the adults if that makes sense, she wasn't as pushy as the other two. She was interested in me. Was more of the middle of the road gal.
So I chose her. 

I did pick her up at 7 weeks old. I would not have done so if my friend and his two dogs were not going to be at my house. I am so glad they were there. She followed them out to go potty every time and they taught her to use a doggy door. (Of course I was right there as well). In the week I have had her she has had only two accidents in the house that were my fault. She looked at the door and sniffed, I just wasn't fast enough. None in her crate at all.
My friend and his dogs are leaving tomorrow so I am glad she had the chance to learn from them. My little dog isn't thrilled by her but they are doing ok. 

I took her to the vet and he said the hernia was nothing to worry about for now and we would fix it when she was spayed. She was worm free and weighed just shy of 12 pounds.

Here she is in a quiet moment with her monkey when she first came home. 











and a week later


----------



## Espa (Apr 22, 2014)

I think the puppy will pick you.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

The picture with the monkey is adorable.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sweet puppy! Congratulations!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

congrats!!!!!!


----------



## okieinalaska (Mar 27, 2014)

Just wanted to post an update, Kimber is doing great and is 17 Weeks old now. I added new photos in my album but I'm on my phone and can't copy the url for some reason. She's in puppy kindergarten and is a furry genius, she is so smart!


----------



## okieinalaska (Mar 27, 2014)




----------

